

Ask HN: Is there space for new project/team management software? - glazskunrukitis

If so in which areas are the existing tools lacking? What new features would help in your everyday routine?
======
philiphodgen
I use Daylite on a Mac for project management. Horrible.

The sole redeeming quality of Daylite is that emails can be attached to
projects from Mail.app in a trivially easy way. This means that all email
traffic is available to be seen by everyone working on the project.

Find a way to capture emails without brain damage. I cannot train my clients
to drop email and start logging into a browser.

I would change in an instant. I am about to pay $280 for another Daylite
license for a new employee. That's a lot of money for software I hate.

------
egomaksab
Not to sound rude but what's your experience with project management ? Have
you been a project manager or somehow involved in projects ? How are you going
to solve a problem that you don't know anything about ?

~~~
glazskunrukitis
Yes, I have experience with project management/team lead and I have used quite
a lot task management apps :) Just wanted to hear what other people are
thinking.

------
maldinii
I think that is space, for example I was not able to find a project management
tool to satisfy all my needs, the best that I found was teambox.com .

~~~
xauronx
Have you tried Asana? It's amazing. (Disclaimer: I don't work for them or know
anyone who is in any way affiliated with them. Just a happy customer)

